# Is bass season over for you too?



## Pigsticker

Time for me to switch gears to hawg walleye on Erie or locally to saugeye.

Sadly my 6 year streak of an Ohio caught 5lb bass was broken this year with no spring and whatnot. Ill give em a rest till March next year.


----------



## Intimidator

Hey, we're still catchin' them along the banks in the day time...last year we were still Bass fishin' til after Thanksgiving...the water was 42 degrees. We fish for Gators and Crappie now also!


----------



## pulpfish1

Nope. Still chasing the bass and like Intimidator will go as long as I can. Thanksgiving was around my cut off day last year also. Not too late for that elusive five pounder. Check out these two I caught at Clear Fork reservoir on 10-12-2011. These girls were up shallow and very hungry. Going to devote some time to saugeye too. (If the bass fishing gets tough.)


----------



## Luns

Biggest mistake i made last year was giving up on fishing early and trading the rod for the bow. I was out hunting the first day of bow and after 2 deer was bored hunting in November, which made for a terribly long winter of no fishing. This year im fishing as long as i can, hoping that i can still crack this years best of 6lbs 1oz, plenty of time left.


----------



## JignPig Guide

From now until the water gets below 40-degrees is a good time for the bigger bass to be caught.

I caught this one last season (in November) when the water was 43-degrees. She hit a trap that I was yo-yoing and burning through some dying lily pads.

When the water is below 55-degrees, I rely heavily on my JignPig and trap baits. A 1/4oz. bass jig tipped with an Uncle Josh #11 pork frog is hard to beat for cold water bass. I recommend any color, as long as it's black. Other colors will work. But when in doubt... an all black JignPig set-up will catch bass in most situations.


----------



## Tokugawa

Not in the slightest!


----------



## FISHIN216

Erie has been a mess lately and the steelhead are in but I did get out two sundays ago and got that bass bug. Killed em and lost 2 hogs.last fall was amazing this fall the weather is a real B...i really want to get out there before november...so NO not done at all

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

I fish for bass and everything else til the ice takes over all my favorite places to go.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice fish! I'm still after one more fish over 4lbs. Be a great way to end the year. Messed around at Westbranch a little bit for Bass. Today I'm hitting my "secret spot". We'll see what happens. Good luck guys!


----------



## WLAngler

I'm heading out to a farm pond to catch some LMB this coming Tuesday. I usually hang up the bass rods around this time of year and just go after Saugeye. Might still go after LMB until the end of November.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Same. I didn't get 1 Bass yesterday. Once Erie is calm. That's where I'll be. BIG WALLEYE!


----------



## fish on!

I'll give up when the bass do and not before.


----------



## fishingredhawk

The best is yet to come! I actually just blogged on this topic today. You can read the blog entry at www.ohiobassblog.com


----------



## markfish

are you kidding me this is the time for the monster there eating all they can for winter,there was a tournament on portage sunday and it took 19lbs to win so is bassing over only for the guys that cant take the cold the rest of us die hards will be hog fishing,ps,jig in pig great bass im headed out latter today to try are new 998c,si on portage so if your out there and see a big 621 red and white ranger thats us say hi,and nail them pig,markfish


----------



## bman

Boat goes into hibernation after KY Lake next week then I shore/wade bass fish until my jig won't sink (ice up!)


----------



## lockhart52

fishingredhawk said:


> The best is yet to come! I actually just blogged on this topic today. You can read the blog entry at www.ohiobassblog.com


I read your blog all the time keep it up.


----------



## fishingredhawk

lockhart52 said:


> I read your blog all the time keep it up.


Thanks for your support, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## lang99

Buck fever has taken over me! If i can cure it soon, i will be hawg hunting till ice out.


----------



## Bazzin05

Bass season never ends for me. The boat never gets winterized... This insures I have a reason to go out at least every 4 weeks during the winter. River bass eat all year long! I have caught a bass every month of the year for about 4 years in a row now. I was just out yesterday and caught 5 smallies along with 1 saugeye and a 20lb carp. I am going to fish the next few weekends too. Time for some pig smallies. It is really fun up until December then it starts to slow down a bit.


----------



## Bimmer

Going to hit tomorrow and the weekend and see what I can pick up.


----------



## lang99

fishingredhawk said:


> The best is yet to come! I actually just blogged on this topic today. You can read the blog entry at www.ohiobassblog.com


i also really enjoy your blog, and your post on here. Maybe i will see out on hargus in the next couple weeks.


----------



## mo65

This is one of the best times of the year to land a hawg...why quit now?


----------



## Rod Hawg

mo65 said:


> This is one of the best times of the year to land a hawg...why quit now?


 Mmmmhmmmm. I agree with you on that one


----------



## JSykes3

Went out today shore fishing for about 2 hours. Didn't get anything but it was still fun. Tossed a jig, and a spinner bait for the most part. No hits. Not the baits I'm confident in but I didn't mind if I didn't catch anything. Just fun to be out there no matter what.


----------



## Rod Hawg

I lost a pretty nice one the other day while catching Bluegills. Probably 2-3lbs. Nothing great but was decent. Came off next to the shore.


----------



## FISHIN216

Fish like this make it impossible to store away the bass stuff....my buddy cory









Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishin4five

Pigsticker - forget the walleye when you head to Erie! Brown or green, now is one of the best times for size and numbers. I'll be out tomorrow. The biggest problem is deciding where to go...stay in Cleveland area, head east, or go out west.


----------



## JSykes3

Guess it's not over for me. Got this nice one today, thick!


----------



## WLAngler

JSykes3 said:


> Guess it's not over for me. Got this nice one today, thick!


Yep I seen that on facebook, congratulations!


----------



## JSykes3

WLAngler said:


> Yep I seen that on facebook, congratulations!


Thanks. You getting any recently Rodhawg?


----------



## spfldbassguy

Not the biggest by any means but certainly fun,why stop when there's fun still to be had.


----------



## Intimidator

spfldbassguy said:


> Not the biggest by any means but certainly fun,why stop when there's fun still to be had.


You have been on a pretty nice streak lately! Congrats


----------



## FISHIN216

spfldbassguy said:


> Not the biggest by any means but certainly fun,why stop when there's fun still to be had.


I think that's the first time I actually saw you post pics.....i was starting to think you were just an internet fisherman. One day you'll get some nice ones I'm sure : )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## spfldbassguy

FISHIN216 said:


> I think that's the first time I actually saw you post pics.....i was starting to think you were just an internet fisherman. One day you'll get some nice ones I'm sure : )
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Oh I've got plenty of nice ones but stopped taking pics for the most part because I've got enough on a memory card that'd take a couple of months to print out. I've posted in the CJ water temps thread and some in the canoe/kayak section before just ton't take 'em all the time like I said earlier.


----------



## JSykes3

spfldbassguy said:


> Not the biggest by any means but certainly fun,why stop when there's fun still to be had.


Nice. Where'd you get the smallie? I see you're from Springfield, anywhere around there?


----------



## Rod Hawg

JSykes3 said:


> Thanks. You getting any recently Rodhawg?


Sorry Jsykes. Been pretty busy with school and our girls soccer team in in the elite 8 in soccer. For our school thats pretty cool. Anyway. I'm getting some decent Gills. No Bass. Very very slow for Bass right now. My hit Walleye Saturday night out of Huron but other than that I've been watching some soccer. Here's what I got today. Gonna clean them tomorrow. 20 in all


----------



## Rod Hawg

Gonna post some reports on my page Jsykes and in the Pan Fish forum.


----------



## Pigsticker

fishin4five said:


> Pigsticker - forget the walleye when you head to Erie! Brown or green, now is one of the best times for size and numbers. I'll be out tomorrow. The biggest problem is deciding where to go...stay in Cleveland area, head east, or go out west.


I believe u on the size part but not numbers. I doubt I can have a 100 bass day in November like I can going for buckets in early June in the harbors. I did have a 50 bass day though last year or the year before on November 1st running the points all day. And the smalljaw are off the chain around the islands during June. Those mean SOB's will rise up 5-10' or more to nail almost any threat when spawning. I'm glad there's now a closed season on them. Too easy. Ill be back on the bronzebacks soon after the ice is off and water is 38 degrees. I'm after one of those 12lbers Redhawk was blogging about. 

Besides this is the best time to get that yardstick wally that I know is waiting up there somewhere. Gotta improve on the 11lber I got this summer. :B


----------



## spfldbassguy

JSykes3 said:


> Nice. Where'd you get the smallie? I see you're from Springfield, anywhere around there?


Yes sir I did,there's several places around me that you can get into them. I mainly target largemouths,the smallmouths for me are a bonus so to speak.


----------



## Luns

Well two days ago i was rolling i ended up catching 13 total. I got a 3lber and a 2lber (didnt take pics of them) as the big ones for the day. Today was a different story though, i only caught 3 fish but the good news is of the three two were pretty good fish. Id usually give the rod up for the bow and usually never fish this late in the year but glad im sticking with fishing instead of hunting (havent even got my liscense yet lol)

This one was 2lbs14oz









This one was 3lbs even


----------



## Rod Hawg

Nice Luns, I was fishing Erie last night. Not one fish. I heard of two fish being caught all night. Might target some Bass later today after the Brownies game


----------



## Luns

Rod Hawg said:


> Nice Luns, I was fishing Erie last night. Not one fish. I heard of two fish being caught all night. Might target some Bass later today after the Brownies game


I just hope they stay in the game otherwise im hitting the water.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Haha. Me too. Me too


----------



## Luns

So much for that idea, im going fishing.....


----------



## Rod Hawg

Haha, Yeah. Mabye I'll go later. Want to get one more pig this year.


----------



## WLAngler

Ok I've decided bass fishing season is over for me. Went out this morning and froze, my hands were so numb I couldn't feel anything. This time of year I'm after saugeye and when deer gun season starts I'll be in the woods.


----------



## Luns

Went across the street for an hour or so this morning in lovely 25 degree weather throwing a wake bait....Did catch a personal best of sorts. This is the latest i have caught a bass on topwater, mostly because im hunting but none the less. Thats 7.5" swimbait, bad pic because the fish was probably 1.5-2lbs


----------



## Rod Hawg

We got 3 Muskies and 2 Pike today in Wisconsin. Biggest Ski was 42in. and the biggest Northern was 38in.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Pigsticker

I went yesterday to a pond and casted a chartreuse Beetle Spin for an hour and got 3 buckets between 12-14" and a bud got 2 on white BS.


----------



## therockgj

After 3 or 4 Fall trips for Bass, I finally got 2 today, one was 4.5lbs, biggest I caught all year! Good thing I'm hard-headed or I would have never got it...lol


----------



## jason_0545

no way is bass season over for me caught a 19.5 incher on thanksgiving icluding 2 smaller ones and 4 today all from 14-18 inches where i been fishing they been hitting rattletraps so dont count out the faster moving baits just yet


----------



## WLAngler

It's quiet in this thread.


----------



## jason_0545

pretty sure its over now for me might get out one more time just because i got skunked on my last time out and thats no way to end the season


----------



## fishingredhawk

A few from the weekend:


----------



## Luns

I was out yesterday slow rolling a swimbait, watched one pick it up and take it out, i just couldnt let line out fast enough to give it a chance to get a good set. So when i did set the hook i missed. Also saw a GIANT swimming around like a fricken shark, it was in probably 8 foot of water, swimming in the mid column.


----------



## spfldbassguy

Hoping to get out tommorrow and catch a bass or two. Need to get atleast one though because the last one I caught came on Thanksgiving Day morning. Been skunked the last five times out and I refuse to end my year on a down note. If I can land one now this will be the lastest in the year I've ever caught one. Caught 'em really in the year over the past 4 or 5 years but can't seem to figure it out with exceptional results once the first week of December passes. There's gotta be one goofy bass in the areas I'll be fishing that will hit my offerings.


----------



## Rod Hawg

Might go out today. I'll post a report if we get anything decent


----------



## Harbor Hunter

As long as Lake Erie doesn't freeze,I'll chase bass through December on into January.We fish the waters coming out of power plant,the area has water temps in the high 60's,low 70's all winter long.This area is loaded with big largemouth,that will hit as good as they would any other time.Like I said,it all depends on whether or not you can get there.From the closest ramp it's about a mile and a half run through Lake Erie.Normally either the ramp area,or the lake itself starts getting ice around the end of December,but so far it's still open.Sorry but I can't reveal the spot,I hate returning to my truck with four flat tires!


----------



## Rod Hawg

We got skunked today. Fished for around an hour with no bites. Forgot the gloves back at the house so my hands were freezing. Couldn't move them when we finished up. LOL


----------



## Pigsticker

Harbor Hunter said:


> As long as Lake Erie doesn't freeze,I'll chase bass through December on into January.We fish the waters coming out of power plant,the area has water temps in the high 60's,low 70's all winter long.This area is loaded with big largemouth,that will hit as good as they would any other time.Like I said,it all depends on whether or not you can get there.From the closest ramp it's about a mile and a half run through Lake Erie.Normally either the ramp area,or the lake itself starts getting ice around the end of December,but so far it's still open.Sorry but I can't reveal the spot,I hate returning to my truck with four flat tires!


First of all I'm jealous ur still bassin on Erie. Secondly I bet that spot is killer for the fat cats. Do u ever hook any by accident?


----------



## Harbor Hunter

That place is loaded with giant channel cats.They will aggressively smash a crankbait,and every once in awhile one will get foul-hooked also.This whole area which I would guess at a couple hundred acres is so loaded with shad,there's literally hundreds,if not thousands jumping non-stop.They're not little dink shad either,most look to run in the 2lb.-3lb.range.As strange as it may seem,I can't even remember ever foul-hooking one of those nasty things,weird considering how dense the water column is with them.I don't use cranks nearly as much as I do spinnerbaits and jigs,which is probably the reason.I was there the other day and the water temp was right on 70 degrees,the water color was pretty stained though.There was 3 other bass boats working the area as well.It was pretty consistent action for us,and the other boats too.In the 4 hours we fished we probably caught 20 or so nice bass each,most were in the 14"-16" range,with a couple fat 18" and 20" included.The hot baits were a black/blue jig and a hot white spinnerbait.You're not really fishing Lake Erie,just travelling through it for a short distance.The warm water,and the bass will be back in there all winter,only problem is if the ramp,or the harbor the ramp is in freeze over,then you're done.


----------

